# taillight question?



## olztoro (Aug 15, 2005)

can someone tell me if 91 maxima taillights fit a 92?
thanks ahead of time.... :thumbup:


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

olztoro said:


> can someone tell me if 91 maxima taillights fit a 92?
> thanks ahead of time.... :thumbup:


Yes, the 89-94 tailights will work, as well as most parts.


----------

